# Trovoada Afonsoeiro 31/01 Abr. 2012



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 21:51)

Boa noite ! Nos últimos dias esta zona do Montijo tem sido fustigada por mau tempo, essencialmente chuva forte a muito forte, trovoadas intensas, de granizo e vento forte. Estas duas fotografias são do dia 31/03 cerca das 19:15h, hora em que a potente célula se aproximava. 

Dia 31 = Frente de rajada forte, trovoada muito intensa e chuva torrencial. Queda intensa de granizo. 21,6mm registados pela minha estação.












As próximas fotografias foram hoje dia 01 de Abril, que até parecia mentira ! 

Dia 01 = Chuva intensa, trovoada muito forte, frente de rajada forte. Não dei por queda de granizo. Comparado com o dia 31, a chuva foi menor, mas a trovoada foi muito mais intensa. A luz falhou em casa e na rua umas 5/6 vezes.











Antes da chegada da célula






















































































Este a seguir ficou com a lente embaciada, mas tem a sua graça !






Espero que gostem, os videos coloco-os em breve !

_Curiosidade: _Nos últimos 3 dias por aqui cairam 45,7mm !


----------



## MontijoCity (1 Abr 2012 às 21:53)

Muito bom! Grandes fotos mais uma vez!
Realmente a trovoada esteve em força, grandes bombas aqui por cima. Parece que acabei a corrida a tempo, mais meia hora e era apanhado no meio da chuva/trovoada.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 22:06)

Bons registos!!! 

Manda os vídeos!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 23:53)

Aqui ficam os videos. Espero que gostem e comentem !


----------



## MontijoCity (2 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Bons registos! Esse último foi um grande estrondo!


----------

